

Everything is broken - TwistedWeasel
http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22is+broken%22&start=0
I thought that I was seeing a lot of "... is broken" headlines lately and I was right.
======
TwistedWeasel
Everything

Python’s lambda

Twitter

Venture Capital

Embedded Video

Internet Identity

Vimgolf

Klout

The stream

Tims watch

College

news.yc

Agile Development

Startup Hiring

The CMS

The Classroom

Interviewing process

Venture capital

TV

That Whole Concept

Chip and PIN

Trouble Ticket System

Our Grading System

Firefox on Linux

Google Analytics JavaScript

The VC model

The Nonprofit Model

My Extrovert Button

Facebooks data export

Your Test Suite

This

Forth

Tech Blogging

The Traditional Workplace

XML Security

POSIX close(2)

GiftRockets business model

our government

Stock market reporting

Tell PG: Logout

HNSearch

Venture Capital: Who (Not What)

Hacker Newss RSS feed

Hunter Becomes the Prey - shopping

Identity on the web

Example #745 of how Microsoft

Crowdsourcing

Nvidias Fermi (GTX480)

Copyright

Hey, Fred, the VC Model

Open Source: The Model

The VC Model

Venture Capital

Your To-do List

IE9′s Viewport Code

The VC distribution system

Reality

Proof the peer review process

Seth Godin: This

The VC Shakeout The cycle

the drug-discovery model

Catching exceptions

Information Loss: Linking from Twitter

The Submissions System

Windows (and thus Microsoft)

WWDC selling out fast = WWDC

The Android back stack

Intel Software Division

Android Market Search

Advertising in Mobile Games

Webkit (Chrome, Safari) console.log

Local Discovery

Hacker News RSS feed

Googles hiring process

The Legal System in America

Mark Zuckerberg: Believe the Company

Amazon Order Search

Greece

[Python-Dev] hasattr

think bookmarks, history or info retrievals in browsers

What

Healthcare

Tell PG: The HN down-vote feature

Chip and PIN

Reddit

Opera: Browser market

RSS feed

PayPal Moves Into Facebook But The App

Music

This

The Traditional Venture Capital Model

Newsy: The News

Tell PG: Posting on HN

The S3 SLA

Education

Adeo Ressi Explains His VC

VC

Software vendor model

Even Forced SSL

Symbian OS

Viewing RSS in a browser

Silicon Valley

An overview file locking

Google Instant Proves Googles Design Process

peer review

RSS

The MMORPG Subscription-Based Business Model

This

When it Comes to the Web, Venture Capitalism

Gartner figures out that the Windows ecosystem

The global economy

AES on the iPhone

the patent system

SOPA/PIPA Debacle Show How Congress/House

How PHP

What do you think

Social content discovery

RTFM

Vimeos search

Your code

the patent system

The Internet

The Mothership

Education

zooming on mobile

The iphone app Hacker News

Googles hiring process

Does anyone else feel the Feature Request

Privacy of 3.5 Billion Cellphone Users Compromised – GSM Code

the Packtpub CMS Competition

Rails asset caching

Shopping

kottke: Twitter

Notice HN: The Review System on most major sites

Andrew Klavan on Reality

Of Rubber Stamps and CheckBoxes - your Android ListView

Email

Ogg and WebM technical alert: default FFmpeg Vorbis encoder

Video: Angel Investor Chris Dixon on Startups & the VC Model

Peer to Patent: Community Patent Review the system

Google App Engine

Googles Opt Out from 3rd party cookies extension

Delicious Spy

The Pharmaceutical R&D Model

the Discussion on Swartz

Google

The VC product

Your (Ruby) code

We think micro-stock

The VC Product

Getting Things Done Is Not So Clear: The Exquisite App

App Discoverability

